#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Agressie

## dennis_1983

Beste collega's,

De laatste jaren zie je steeds meer agressie in het uitgaansleven.
Vooral tussen de leeftijdsgroep 18-24jaar (volgens mij dan)
Ik vroeg mij nou een paar dingetjes af:

- Hebben jullie nou vaak te maken met agressie als je ergens draait??
    Zijn dit dan 2mensen die een handgemeen met elkaar hebben of
    gaat het hier dan om relletjes tussen meerdere mensen.
    Hoe vaak kom je dit soort dingen tegen.

- Hebben jullie wel is te maken met mensen die hun woede loslaten op 
    spullen van de disco waar jij werkt of op jou drive-in?

- Ten slotte: Wat valt hier aan te doen, bij bepaalde risicogroepen 
    meer beveiliging? Relschoppers zoals nu gebeurt voor langere tijd
    buiten te sluiten? (werkt dit ook echt goed?)
    en ook wil ik graag weten of jullie in bepaalde mate bang zijn 
    voor rellen? of agressie richting jou of je apparatuur?

----------


## Roeltej

Terwijl we zelf op pad waren gelukkig nog niet gehad... ooit 1x een gast die lomp op de kist sloeg waar onze cd spelers in zaten... maar gebeurde verder niks.

Zal ook wel komen omdat we bijna niet voor alleen jongeren draaien.

Maar et lijkt me echt klote als je aan het draaien bent en ineens stapt iedereen weg en zie je wat gasten knokken die jouw kant in gezet komen :/

Ik heb ook een tijdje bij Den Boogaard in Moergestel gedraait en daar was het iedere avond wel raak, kwam je @ einde van de avond buiten, zag je weer 2 groepen heen en weer rennen, waarna na even wachten de politie verscheen en het ophield.
Binnen waren er ook regelmatig wat dingen, maar daar zag ik nooit wat van, mocht ik wat zien op knoppie drukken voor beveiliging.

De eigenaar van een lokaal cafe (die van die rommel  :Wink: ) zei steeds dattik niet heel de avond "agressieve" muziek moest draaien, maar wat afwisselender... met agressief de wat hardere housestylen bedoelend, maar of dat enig nut heeft weet ik niet.

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik woon in moergestel en Den Boogaard heeft idd een bepaalde reputatie. Momenteel hebben ze een pasjes systeem, alleen is het er nu kei rustig.

Ik heb een keer een paar bedrijgingen gehad van dronken jongeren, verder vrijwel niets. Ik draai vooral voor volwassenen dus dat scheelt wel een hoop denk ik.

----------


## nico

Over volwassenen gesproken...
2 Jaar geleden met karnaval sta ik lekker te draaien,beginnen er 2 volwassenen te vechten en in een tijd van niets echt de hele zaal op de vuist.Naar mijn idee te veel bier.Ja wat doe je dan? Heb gewoon de muziek uit gezet en afgewacht.(Je dacht toch niet dat ik me er mee ging bemoeien zeker?) De vechtpartij was snel afgelopen maar er bleef toch een zekere spanning hangen. 't Liep al op 't einde van de avond en toen heb ik samen met de organisatie het besluit genomen maar te stoppen. Dit was eigenlijk ook de enige keer dat ik zelf een vechtpartij gezien heb op een feestje,en hoop ook de laatste keer.

----------


## Mr Dj

Tja Wij hebben 1 keer gehad dat we op een bruiloft stonden...bruid en bruidegom vroegen om wat alternative rock...de hele tent op z'n kop, maaaaaar schoonpappie-lief wou jaren 60 muziek, en zou ons wel eens even op onze bakkes komen slaan, met z'n zatte kop.

Is hem niet gelukt dat niet, maar toch erg jammer dat die een bruiloft zo naar de gort helpt. En als dj kun je al eigenlijk helemaal niet maken om hem eens terug te stompen..als ie het wel was gelukt. want tja je maakt dan wel de dag die DE dag van het leven van het stel had moeten worden aan gort.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## DJ.T

Agressie zie je wel vaak, maar wordt hier vaak snel opgelost, dit komt gewoon doordat je goed op moet letten en dat er snel ingegrepen wordt als er ook maar dreigd iets te gebeuren. Is er security, laat ze dan echt door het publiek heen lopen en vooral bij de probleem groepen veel langs laten komen, dan bedoel ik bijv. als er een grote groep jongeren bij mekaar staat ofzo. Dan weten ze dat ze in de gaten worden gehouden en dan laten ze het vaak wel in hun hoofd om snel ruzie te zoeken. Alcohol heeft wel degelijk een invloed op de mate van agressie in je publiek, alleen kan je het niet voorspellen, de ene keer voorkom je er gevechten mee doordat mensen er heel relaxed van worden en dan krijg je echt het ''vriendjes'' idee dat ze met iedereen hebben, de andere keer slaan ze gelijk al als er iemand bijv. tegen hun op loopt. Agressie op eigen spullen heb ik eigenlijk gelukkig in het meerendeel niet, wel eens truss klimmers maar das geen agressie maar gewoon lol die ze hebben, even laten verwijderen door security. Het enige wat ik echt haat zijn bier gooiers, die menen dat ze met bierglazen moeten gaan gooien als ze ergens de pest aan hebben, de glazen vliegen dan ook regelmatig door het publiek en die mensen worden onmiddelijk verwijderd, wat je alleen nooit kan voorkomen is dat mensen hun glas netjes terug zetten op een tafel ofzo maar gewoon laten vallen. Zo verspil je dus heeel veel glazen op een avond.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:
> Tja Wij hebben 1 keer gehad dat we op een bruiloft stonden...bruid en bruidegom vroegen om wat alternative rock...de hele tent op z'n kop, maaaaaar schoonpappie-lief wou jaren 60 muziek, en zou ons wel eens even op onze bakkes komen slaan, met z'n zatte kop.
> 
> Is hem niet gelukt dat niet, maar toch erg jammer dat die een bruiloft zo naar de gort helpt. En als dj kun je al eigenlijk helemaal niet maken om hem eens terug te stompen..als ie het wel was gelukt. want tja je maakt dan wel de dag die DE dag van het leven van het stel had moeten worden aan gort.



Het is inderdaad wel te hopen dat het door de drank kwam, als is dat nog steeds geen goed excuus, het is gewoon wel erg ziek als je de bruiloft van je familie gaat verzieken.

----------


## PowerSound

Niet echt aggressie maar meer uit mijn kant...

Was een studentenstoet, gratis Bier olé olé ge kent da wel.
Die mensen gooiden hun bier waar ze mochten, dus niet naar ons ( Dj's en PA ).
MAAR ! Sorry dat ik het moet zeggen, maar een bende vreemdelingen (ja sorry, nu was het eenmaal zo) vond niets beters dan glazen speciaal naar ons toe te gooien (gewoon voor de lol), maar wanneer ze het nog beter vonden om PIRATO "petarkes" (weet niet hoe je dat moet zeggen) naar ons te gooien, werd het mij te veel. Ik kreeg er een mooi tijdens een mix op mijne mixer, wou hem snel verdergooien voor dat ie ontplofte, resultaat, heel mijn bovenhand verbrandt. Ben dan onmiddelijk op die f*cking gasten gaan slagen.
Dit toont aan dat agressie niet altijd vanuit het publiek komt (zelf als zij daar de oorzaak van zijn).



Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Niet echt aggressie maar meer uit mijn kant...
> 
> Was een studentenstoet, gratis Bier olé olé ge kent da wel.
> Die mensen gooiden hun bier waar ze mochten, dus niet naar ons ( Dj's en PA ).
> MAAR ! Sorry dat ik het moet zeggen, maar een bende vreemdelingen (ja sorry, nu was het eenmaal zo) vond niets beters dan glazen speciaal naar ons toe te gooien (gewoon voor de lol), maar wanneer ze het nog beter vonden om PIRATO "petarkes" (weet niet hoe je dat moet zeggen) naar ons te gooien, werd het mij te veel. Ik kreeg er een mooi tijdens een mix op mijne mixer, wou hem snel verdergooien voor dat ie ontplofte, resultaat, heel mijn bovenhand verbrandt. Ben dan onmiddelijk op die f*cking gasten gaan slagen.
> Dit toont aan dat agressie niet altijd vanuit het publiek komt (zelf als zij daar de oorzaak van zijn).
> 
> 
> ...



Hadden ze bij mij moeten proberen, kijke of ik die 9 jaar taekwondo, en kickboxen voor Jan L*L heb heb gedaan !!! Vast niet

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Hadden ze bij mij moeten proberen, kijke of ik die 9 jaar taekwondo, en kickboxen voor Jan L*L heb heb gedaan !!! Vast niet



Van diegene die met zo dingen beginnen te dreigen heb ik nog het minste schrik...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## marcel

> citaat:
> De eigenaar van een lokaal cafe (die van die rommel ) zei steeds dattik niet heel de avond "agressieve" muziek moest draaien, maar wat afwisselender... met agressief de wat hardere housestylen bedoelend, maar of dat enig nut heeft weet ik niet.
> 
> -----------------------------
> Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?



De muziek keuze van de DJ is naar mijn mening wel degelijk van invloed op het gedrag van bezoekers. Niet om mezelf nu zo op de borst te kloppen, maar in de ruim 10 jaar dat ik nu actief ben als DJ, op redelijk niveau, heb ik zelden of nooit grote problemen in de zaal meegemaakt, terwijl conculega's in de zelfde zalen zeer regelmatig met vechtpartijen te maken hebben/hadden.

De, in mijn ogen, fout die veel DJ's maken is dat ze te lang doorgaan met bepaalde stylen van muziek, omdat het zo aanslaat (begrijpelijk hoor, als je ergens succes mee hebt). Met name de hardere house varianten en rock muziek zijn berucht als het om 'aggresief' gedrag gaat. Je kan als DJ een zaal ook tot over z'n kookpunt uit zijn of haar dak laten gaan, met alle gevolgen van dien. Het is dus zaak om te weten wanneer je de rem er op moet zetten denk ik. Ook krijg je bij te lange blokken in een bepaalde style irritatie bij bezoekers die net even van wat anders houden.

Natuurlijk, het ligt zeker niet alleen aan de DJ en z'n muziek keuze, maar het is zeker een belangrijke factor in het geheel.

Marcel


You don't need eyes to see, you need vision.

----------


## Mr Dj

2 Axs

Ik dreig er NOOIT mee, Is dan al te laat. 

Nee ff geen gein, de mensen die daarmee gaan dreigen op straat ofzo die hebben vaak 3x nix in hun mars. Iemand die echt aan taekwondo doet (voor langere tijd), krijgt er vooral veel zelfbeheersing van. Ik zal dan ook bijna NOOIT iemand iets doen..maar als het eenmaal te laat is tja dan... 

Meestal loop ik gewoon aan (Ik heb dan in mijn hele 17jaar ook nog maar 1x een echte knokpartij gehad...kunnen veel mensen niet zeggen). Want ik weet bijv (wat veel mensen zich niet realiseren als ze op iemand in gaan slaan) wat een goed gerichte klap, of slag aan kan richten. Met bijv een goed gerichte nekslag sla je zo iemand invalide. Daarom pas ik wel op met wat ik doe !

Je zult mij dan ook echt niet op straat horen vanne...nou Kom dan, ik doe dat en dat ..



Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## bartjan

Ik draai nu zeker 7 jaar en heb eigenlijk tot een half jaar geleden nooit problemen gehad met agressie. In dat laatste half jaar heb ik er twee keer last van gehad. Twee keer op het zelfde feest, waarbij de leeftijd varieerde van 14 tot 20 jaar. Je kon gewoon merken dat de agressie hoog op liep. Sommige jongeren gingen er echt naar toe om een avondje op elkaar in te slaan. Ik heb die beide keren gehad dat ze mij tegen de apparatuur aanvielen, of rondvliegende glazen die op je dateqje vallen. Ik ben er toen ook twee keer tussen gevlogen en heb ze vast gepakt en naar buiten gedonderd. Ik heb 1 keer zelf een klap op mijn smoel gehad, maar liever dat dan op mijn apparatuur. Ik merk wel dat de agressie onder de jongere jeugd steeds meer toeneemt.
En de soms helpt de perfecte muziekkeus ook niet meer. Als ze willen slaan, dan doen ze dat toch wel!

----------


## RL sound

Normaal draai ik met een tape artiest en draai zelf in zijn pauzes lekkere disco muziek (van alles wat).

Zo ook afgelopen zaterdagavond.

De artiest had de sfeer er goed in en ik mocht verder draaien, totdat ik het liedje De Zorba (grieks huppeldansje) opzette.

Gigantische feestbende werd het enja hoor er schoppen twee dronken jongens elkaar (per ongeluk) en vechten, echt met de glazen en volle vuisten.

In paniek heb ik een ander nummer opgezet (gelukkig scherp staan).

Blijkt het een nummer te zijn uit de film Dirty Dancing (time of your live).

Gaan die twee gasten dansen met elkaar (zo zonder slag of stoot).

Ik was blij dat ik een riem droeg, want anders was mijn broek afgezakt.

Zo zie je maar, muziek heeft alle emotie.

Groeten....

----------


## Tiemen

Mensen die gaan stoer doen over slaan, vechtkunsten en kweet nie wat nog allemaal liggen me niet echt (net als Axs blijkbaar  :Wink: 

Het komt erop neer dat in 99% van de gevallen de vechtersbazen zat zijn. En als je er tussenkomt ben je nuchter. En die andere mag dan nog zo een super-karate-taikokweetnietwat zijn, als hij teveel gedronken heeft, dan neem je ze gewoon met beide armen op rug vast, en verwijderen. Bij ons hier in de streek zijn vechtpartijen op fuiven redelijk "gewoonte". Als er geen security is en het gebeurd voor mijn neus dan worden ze gewoon tot op de straat "gebracht". Wat ze daar doen interesseert me niet...

Tiemen

PS Erop slaan als persoon die het vechten zou moeten doen ophouden vind ik eigenlijk wel beetje zielig...

----------


## DeMennooos

Normaal doen, praten, de wijste zijn, in mijn geval gaan staan, en met zachte dwang een andere kant op dirigeren en vooral zorgen dat de vechtersbazen of de irritantjes elkaar niet recht in de ogen kunnen kijken doet wonderen.
Dat laatste is een tactiek veel gebruikt door politie bij opstootjes en vechtpartijen. En werkt wel degelijk. Onder het motto uit het oog uit het hart.

Dat gezwets over karate en andere tropische vechtsporten is een heel simpele opmerking voor: GET A LIFE!
Dat je er uberhaupt al aan denkt om het eventueel te gebruiken en ook al een keertje in een vechtpartij bent beland.... IQ van een aardbei?

Ik doe dit werk bijna 16 jaar en heb toch al het nodige gezien en meegemaakt. In sommige gevallen gaat het er stevig aan toe, maar slaan? nee nog nooit. Vooral die dronken gasten zijn vaak prima te overreden met een strakke blik, soms een vriendelijke benadering of gewoon wat zachte maar toch vriendelijke dwang.
Ja ook ik heb wel eens met een maglite in mijn handen gestaan of een deksel van een kist. Maar geweld heb ik nog niet echt hoeven gebruiken.

Agressie is zo erg als je er zelf op in gaat......

Daarnaast is geweld een vorm van zwakte, kun je het niet met je mond af dan ga je toch gewoon slaan of leren hoe je moet slaan....
Triest, mega triest gewoon.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ja, ik doe ook al en jaar of 15 mee in dit wereldje en heb ook wel genoeg mee gemaakt, maar idd aankijken praten of zachte/dwingende hand, willen wel helpen. Voor de rest, als het mijn zaal en of apparatuur niet is, niet mijn probleem. behalve dan als je na 5 x mensen van het podium gestuurd te hebben (altijd drank) ze er voor een zesde keer weer zijn. dan wil afhankelijk van de hoogte van het podium een een duwtje wel eens helpen. En daarna zie ik ze eigenlijk nooit terug.

Bier gooien, doe je maar bij normaal, jovink en nog wat van die overigens meestal wel goed feest weten te bouwende bands. bij mij bij voorkeur niet maar als het uit de hand loopt, dan wordt het ff pauze, met uitleg waarom.

Ja klappen krijgen en uitdelen is mij ook niet vreemd, hoewel ik zo 123 niet weet wanneer het voor het laatst uitdelen was. Ergens in een schaatsbare winter enige tijd terug toen ik een overigens alweer dronken (en ja dat ben ik zelf ook wel eens <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>]bezoeker die bezig was de inventaris uit ons eigen café te vernielen, naar buiten wou hebben en even z'n 4 vrienden over het hoofd had gezien. En ja, in dat geval heb ik terug geaaid.

Verder is het wel zo dat als ik op een feest of in een zaal of café aanwezig ben en deze tent heeft geen security, ik meestal wel vooraan sta om de mensen uit elkaar te houden/halen mocht dit nodig zijn. Dit lukt meestal aardig, komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik er van nature niet erg lief uit schijn te zien<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. En niet erg bang ben aangelegd. (kunnen enige forumers over mee praten, had ook iets te maken met drank, klant en zo'n apparaat waar heel snel dingen uit komen die je over het algemeen niet in je lichaam wilt hebben en mits goed gericht dodelijk zijn)

zo, eerst weer genoeg getoetst.

groeten

----------


## Amati

Er zullen sommige mensen zijn die dit niet beamen. Maar muziek moet je NOOIT uitzetten vanwege een vechtpartij. Dan gaat het alleen maar meer de verkeerde kant op. Gewoon doordraaien. Als het namelijk stilvalt wordt alle aandacht op de vechtpartij gericht en dan is de kans zeer groot dat anderen meedoen, ook omdat zij het zijn die hun feest verkloten.
En je moet zeker geen geweld terug gaan gebruiken. Geweld is een teken van onmacht. En als jij in een gevecht geen geweld gebruikt dan zal de agressie zich ook niet tegen jou keren. Met een storm van verbaal geweld en gewoon er tussen springen al scheldend en tierend heb ik al veel voorkomen. Gewoon dr tussen gaan en diegen weghouden... Wat al eerder is gezegd, zorgend at ze elkaar niet aan kunnen kijken.

----------


## tomster

Ik doe al meer dan 25 jaar mee<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Tja, hoe je reageerd hangt er van af wat de omstandigheden zijn.
In kroegen waar ik gedraait heb, was het simpel.
Als het begon te borrelen; Belletje naar de portier.
Die dan METEEN kwam.
Liep het uit de hand, muziek uit en ALLE vaste lichten aan.
Knokkers werden naar buiten "gebracht" en daarna weer back to the music.
Er werd meestal geknokt om een meisje.

Als ik het nu nog zou meemaken, zou ik waarschijnlijk de zelfde taktiek hanteren. Als je de muziek nl niet uit zet en het licht laat door knipperen, dan hits je de boel alleen maar op.
Stoppen dus is mijn advies. Een brul door de mic wil ook nog wel eens helpen.

Gewels jegens ons heb ik nog nooit (zeg nooit nooit) meegemaakt.
Wel bedreigingen.(Als je nu die plaat niet draait, dan.....)
Als het ernstig is, dan zet ik gewoon de muziek uit en geeft ik één waarschuwing. Herhaald het tafreel zich, dan ga ik inpakken.
Dat geld ook voor dranksmijterij; één waarschuwing.

Verder kan ik jullie alleen maar het advies geven dat als er geweld is, zo rustig mogelijk te blijven en ga vooral niet meppen, als je wint, dan heb je goede kans dat ze hun lusten op je app. of op je auto buiten gaan botvieren. Die slaan immers niet terug.

Ik duw altijd tegen deuren waar trekken op staat!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roland

laats nog een vechtpartij bij ons in de kroeg. Was zelf iets stevigere muziek aan het draaien en de agressie steeg naar mate de muziek harder ging. Toen de eerste klappen vielen, meteen een rustig muziekje opgezet (just a perfect day). alle gasten gingen van zelf uitelkaar. Was echt lachen om te zien.

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## 21dreams

Hadden een buitenzitting gedaan ongeveer 3500 bezoekers en naar afloop vonden een groepje jongeren het nodig om met elkaar op de vuist te gaan(muziek en licht waren uit). Geen probleem was ver van ons vandaan. Echter naar dat de eerste knok partij gusust was volgde er een nieuwe nu richting podium gvolg: dranghekken werden gebruik om mee te gooien en het gvolg hiervan was dat onze statieven omvielen met hieraan genoeg parren en moving heads. Er liepen 15 securitie mensen rond maar die gasten waren niet te stoppen. totale schade bijna 12.000 euro is gelukkig wel voldaan via verzekeringen van de huurders.

----------


## Amati

3500/15=233,33
Het gaat er natuurlijk om wat voor feest het was, maar een veiligheidsbezetting van 1/233 is wel erg karig. Foutje vd organisatie?!

----------


## 21dreams

nee want het evenement loopt al tien jaar en nooit problemen geweest omdat het voor een ouder publiek is.

----------


## raijin

Wat je doet met lastige mensen blijven overwegingen naar omstandigheden. 
Soms daag je ze uit als je er iets van zegt, soms gaan ze juist door als je er niets van zegt. Soms moet je "aardig" optreden, soms met enig geweld.

Ik heb ooit eens een discussie gehad met een paar securitymensen, hierbij zitten vrouwen die eruit zien alsof je ze zo in tweeen breekt. 
Ik raad het je alleen af dit vooral niet te proberen. Het zijn namelijk minimaal nederlandse en europese kampioenen in de tropische vechtsportafdelingen. Maar ze hebben nog nooit echt gebruik moeten maken van deze talenten. 
De meeste bezoekers die vechten zijn namelijk mannen (nu kan ik me wel een voorval herinneren met vrouwen die elkaar de haren aan het uittrekken waren, maar dat terzijde), in plaats van vechtsporten of geweld maken hun gebruik van het feit dat ze gezien worden als lieve kleine meisjes. En zatte mannen hebben nog altijd last van hormonen (no offence) dus die luisteren meestal wel. Tja, en als je dan nog niet wilt luisteren.... succes
Maar in de discussie vonden hun vooral dat je iedere vorm van geweld zo lang mogelijk moet uitstellen. 

Muziek uitzetten en licht aan, geloof me in sommige gevallen doe je dat graag, namelijk wanneer er een idioot met iets in de richting van een mes een ander aan het bewerken is en de helft van de omstanders onder bloed zitten. 
Dit was bij een risicofeest, met extra beveiliging en men werd gefoullieerd bij binnenkomst. Maar daarbij ook weer: als iemand echt iets mee naar binnen wilt nemen lukt dat. 

En het drank gooi feestje, heb ooit eens een concert gehad 2000 man, veel jonkies die met bier aan t gooien waren. Via microfoon omgeroepen of ze aub wilde ophouden wegens de technische apparatuur in de FOH. Beginnen ze boe te roepen. Snap ook wel dat we misschien pretbedervers zijn, maar als een zo een (censuur) een biertje op een geluids of lichttafel gooit is de pret ook heel snel voorbij. 
Veel mensen begrijpen dat niet. Ze hebben vaak ook niet door hoe duur het allemaal kost. 
Bij een ander concert was ik nog snel iets in de Whole Hog II aan het programmeren voor het optreden begon (langleven blindmode), wegens ruimtegebrek stond de tafel erg dicht langs het hekwerk van de FOH. Stonden drie jongens van een jaar of 12 met een biertje (!?!) in hun handen. Ze dachten dat ik net als de band Engels sprak en hun niet verstond, twee van hen waren er eentje aan het uitdagen om zijn biertje over de tafel te gooien. Op het eerste moment heb ik niet gereageerd, maar toen begonnen ze over dat hij dan 100 kreeg... ik kon het echt niet laten om even mede te delen dat als hij dat deed hij mij nog iets in de richting van veel + die 100 mocht betalen. En daarbij gezegd dat hij dan beter kon wachten tot hij 18 was en er een mooie mercedes met eikenhoutendesbord en een flinke sterioinstallatie voor moest kopen. 
Ik denk dat het pas bij die auto doordrong hoe duur die tafel wel niet is.

Tja en hoe vaak dit voorkomt, ik kan niet zeggen dat het dagelijkse kost is. Meestal is het juist een uitzondering.

*J

----------


## Gast1401081

harstikke fijn allemaal, maar ik vertrouw toch op mijn vriendje maglite 4D, en op wat defensieve aikidoklemmen....( aikido is trouwens per definitite defensief...)

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Roland

Wordt je ook nog opgepakt wegens verboden wapen bezit.

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## Pieter Huygen

> citaat:
> harstikke fijn allemaal, maar ik vertrouw toch op mijn vriendje maglite 4D, en op wat defensieve aikidoklemmen....( aikido is trouwens per definitite defensief...)
> 
> sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)



...Dat kan natuurlijk ook. Ik gebruik m vooral als lichtbron  :Wink: . Op grotere produkties hebben wij eigen securitypersoneel rondlopen en anders heeft de stagemanager altijd contact via portofoon met de lokale beveiliging. En bij de echt grote produkties, dan vertrouw je maar op de security + MOJO Barriers. Werkt per defenitie goed, tenzij er huisvrouwen van TESC achter staan.....

*** NEW RH STS RULES***

----------


## -Niels-

is dit trouwens pieter huygen uit amstelveen van brightlight?

Nightlife Event Management & Entertainment

----------


## Pieter Huygen

...niet alleen van bright light. Daar doe ik af en toe wat voor. Ben voornamelijk voor mezelf bezig en als freelancer.

Groet,

Pieter

*** NEW RH STS RULES***

----------


## mietje

Nou waar ik draai heb ik heb nog nooit gehad

----------


## speakerfreak

hmm je bent 11....? waar jij draait

hmm <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## rockmeister

wie aan mijn apparatuur komt heeft een probleem....meer hoef ik niet te zeggen

Bier gooien heb ik nog niet meegemaakt, maar als het een grote groep betreft zal ik het zeker een keer vriendelijk verzoeken om ermee op te houden. En anders stop ik er gelijk mee...

----------


## vinne

Hmmm tsja, agressie

Wij hebben het meeste last van het 'vaste'publiek. De barman/ vrouw/ eigenaar grijpt niet in en ondertussen zeilt er een dronken boer door je drumstel hene, blijftie met zijn tenen haken achter je monitor, of proberen ze je voortanden te reorganiseren dmv van het aanstoten van je micstand... 

Als alternatieve straf zouden ze je je gang moeten laten gaan op de zondag erna in de woonkamer van de betreffende sloper. Zijn tv onderpissen, zijn kat villen, op zijn stereo dansen met klompen aan, zijn auto bewerken met een klopboor en wat dies meer zij. Misschien dat ze dan doorhebben wat de schade nu eigenlijk is.<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> Helaas leven we niet meer in de middeleeuwen (toen auto's en stereo's dungezaaid waren)

In vijf jaar tijd hebben we inmiddels een score van  2500 aan schade (gelukkig allemaal kunnen verhalen op de schademakers). Maar het blijft zuur.

En inderdaad: Muziek stoppen en 1x waarschuwen (als het nog relevant is en alles het nog doet op dat moment...)<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

succes ermee

----------


## fox

tja we zitten nu eenmaal in een cowboybusiness  :Wink: 

eerste en vooral een opmerkingske ivm security: in een vorige reactie wordt 15 man security voor 3500 man weinig geacht - is inderdaad zo. maar heb je al eens gedacht wat zoiets kost? ik heb al een paar fuiven gedaan van meer dan 6000 man, en hier is nooit meer dan 20/25 man security. is namelijk onbetaalbaar. Als je securitymensen met ervaring wil loopt de kost gemakkelijk op tot 3000 euro... logisch want tien uur 20 man. niet evident om te gaan verdubbelen...

over het algemeen valt geweld nogal mee; zoals overvloedig gezegd: lichten aan in eerste instantie, dan muziek zachter of uit. als ze specifiek aan het materiaal bezig zijn, dan ga we er ons zelf mee moeien (het heeft geen zin de muziek uit te doen voor heel de zaal als een iemand aan je statief trekt - tenzij het echt gevaarlijk wordt natuurlijk).

Vooral statieven in de zaal zijn natuurlijk een risico: altijd de hendels vastmaken! we dekken de truss die we als poten gebruiken ook altijd af met platen (onderste twee meter). Een keer vergeten: na twee uur een pipo die al drie meter hoog richting movingheads was... gelukkig stond die truss tegen het podium, dus ik stond een meter hoog: sprong richting die gast, gewoon gaan aanhangen... een seconde later lagen we alletwee op de grond en was hij snel weg... Hetzelfde met de statieven: vroeger maakten we de hendels vast met straps: opeens een statief dat begint te zakken! doorgebrand met aanstekers... vanaf nu meestal ijzerdraad met tang; wel lastig om te doen altijd.

o ja en wat zeker aan te raden is: zet zeker hekkens voor je podium, en zo dat ze niet kunnen wegschuiven: kisten tussen, of een hekken loodrecht erop. ook alle hekken aan elkaar vastmaken... dan blijft de agressie alvast al een meter van je af (geldt ook voor gewoon enthousiaste dansers...)

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Zijn tv onderpissen, zijn kat villen



Klinkt leuk, maar vergeet niet eerst de stekker van de TV uit het stopcontact te halen. Zelfs dan kun je van de condensators nog een behoorlijke (tot wel 22.000 volt) klap krijgen in je eikel !!!

Als je de kat gaat villen, trek hem dan wel eerst al z'n nagels uit. Anders trek jij toch echt aan het kortste end en vilt de kat jou.



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Zijn tv onderpissen, zijn kat villen
> 			
> ...



Pijnlijk

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> over het algemeen valt geweld nogal mee; zoals overvloedig gezegd: lichten aan in eerste instantie, dan muziek zachter of uit.



En we zijn weer fout bezig. Goede security grijpt ONOPVALLEND in!





> citaat:
> als ze specifiek aan het materiaal bezig zijn, dan ga we er ons zelf mee moeien (het heeft geen zin de muziek uit te doen voor heel de zaal als een iemand aan je statief trekt - tenzij het echt gevaarlijk wordt natuurlijk).



Ook weer een taak van de security op dat in het oog te houden...





> citaat:
> Vooral statieven in de zaal zijn natuurlijk een risico: altijd de hendels vastmaken! we dekken de truss die we als poten gebruiken ook altijd af met platen (onderste twee meter). Een keer vergeten: na twee uur een pipo die al drie meter hoog richting movingheads was... gelukkig stond die truss tegen het podium, dus ik stond een meter hoog: sprong richting die gast, gewoon gaan aanhangen... een seconde later lagen we alletwee op de grond en was hij snel weg...



Jij gaat er dus nog eens bij-aanhangen? Goed bezig, nog eens minstens 150kg extra belasting! <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:
> Hetzelfde met de statieven: vroeger maakten we de hendels vast met straps: opeens een statief dat begint te zakken! doorgebrand met aanstekers... vanaf nu meestal ijzerdraad met tang; wel lastig om te doen altijd.



Statief zakt normaal NIET!!!
overbelast dus...





De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Hetzelfde met de statieven: vroeger maakten we de hendels vast met straps: opeens een statief dat begint te zakken! doorgebrand met aanstekers... vanaf nu meestal ijzerdraad met tang; wel lastig om te doen altijd.
> ...



Volgens mij bedoelde hij dat een of andere idioot tijdens het feest de wind-ups naar beneden begon te draaien. 
niet overbelast dus...

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> ...



Denk het niet... werd wat doorgebrand met een aansteker en toen het statief zakte...
Staat NIET dat iemand het naar beneden draaidde...
En ik blijf het onverantwoord vinden dat er statieven in het midden van een zaal worden gezet. 


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## fox

mensen mensen

strap rond hendel windup doorgebrand en dan neerdraaien die handel... ik overbelast mijn statieven niet, en als ze door overbelasting inzakken, dan heb je wel een serieus probleem denk ik...

verder ging het bij het "bijaanhangen" om iemand die in een rechtstaande truss klom (deel van een vierkant met hoekstukken), waar ik dus als teken dat dat niet mocht maar even aan die persoon gaan hangen ben. nu weet ik niet juist wat de verticale belasting van Q30 is (dus rechtstaande truss!), maar die is alleszins niet te vergelijken met de horizontale belasting van max een paar honderd kilo! 

en voor de duidelijkheid, ik ben geen securityman, en als er geen security is, of toch niet actief, dan bescherm ik zelf mijn materiaal.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> mensen mensen
> 
> strap rond hendel windup doorgebrand en dan neerdraaien die handel... ik overbelast mijn statieven niet, en als ze door overbelasting inzakken, dan heb je wel een serieus probleem denk ik...



Oki, heb het dus verkeerd begrepen...





> citaat:
> verder ging het bij het "bijaanhangen" om iemand die in een rechtstaande truss klom (deel van een vierkant met hoekstukken), waar ik dus als teken dat dat niet mocht maar even aan die persoon gaan hangen ben. nu weet ik niet juist wat de verticale belasting van Q30 is (dus rechtstaande truss!), maar die is alleszins niet te vergelijken met de horizontale belasting van max een paar honderd kilo!



Tja... toch mis bezig! Ben er bijna zeker van dat je over de max toelaatbare belasting zat... en wat aangehangen... zijn dus dynamische krachten! Goed bezig...



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## fox

tom, ik ben er van overtuigd dat veiligheid enorm belangrijk is.

mijn ervaring met een truss vierkant is echter dat dat zo stabiel is dat ik er zelfs niet aan dacht dat mijn actie gevaarlijk zou zijn (was ook nogal dringend, die gast dacht mijn movinghead even manueel te laten bewegen...)

je hebt natuurlijk gelijk wat die dynamische krachten betreft; door de neerwaartse druk van de constructie wordt de laterale kracht echter opgevangen door de wrijving tussen vloer en trusspoot, de poot beweegt dus niet en de horizontale belasting zal hierdoor niet overschreden geweest zijn. Wat de verticale belasting betreft, ik denk dat die trusspoot toen voor zo'n 300kg max belast was. neem nog 2 keer honderd kilo mensen bij, ligt volgens mij nog ruim onder de probleemgrens... hoeveel kracht kun je op een truss zetten zodat het alu gaat "doorslaan" en breken? ik dat in de verticale richting twee ton zelfs geen probleem zou zijn (niet om te gebruiken natuurlijk, maar in theorie...)

maar je hebt natuurlijk gelijk dat trussing in het algemeen geen acrobatische speeltuin is... ik wil dan ook helemaal niet zeggen dat we ze standaard als klimmuur gebruiken  :Wink:

----------

